# gio-fam-backend installation error



## sulman (Sep 1, 2013)

I am trying to clear an install problem on FreeBSD 9.1 - this popped up occasionally during builds, and I thought it was due to a defective install of libpcre, but on reinstalling the dependent ports I'm still seeing this error:


```
===>  gio-fam-backend-2.28.8_1 cannot install: Unknown component _glib20.
*** [all] Error code 1
```

It's a brand new install of 9.1, so I've not had time to mess anything up yet


----------



## kpa (Sep 1, 2013)

From /usr/ports/UPDATING:


```
20130731:
  AFFECTS: users of glib20
  AUTHOR: kwm@FreeBSD.org

  The devel/gio-fam-backend port was removed in the glib 2.36 update.
  Since the gio-fam-backend port was used in USE_GNOME=glib20, all
  dependencies need to be rebuilt. The removal of gio-fam-backend isn't
  critical, glib20 using programs should work just fine if the port is still
  installed. It is not clear however, if glib20 will use the new kqueue
  backend or the old fam backend.

  Note that users of pkg packages can just run the pkg delete command after
  their next update.

  # portmaster -r gio-fam-backend
  # pkg_delete gio-fam-backend-\* (for pkgng: pkg delete gio-fam-backend)
  # portmaster -a

  or

  # portupgrade -rf gio-fam-backend
  # pkg_delete gio-fam-backend-\* (for pkgng: pkg delete gio-fam-backend)
  # portupgrade -a
```


----------



## sulman (Sep 1, 2013)

Ah, I haven't done any upgrades on this box (it's 24hrs 24 hours old), so I never thought to look there. Thank you. So I follow those instructions (I use portmaster) and I should be good to go? 

I'll follow that and come back and mark as solved when it's done.


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 1, 2013)

sulman said:
			
		

> Ah, I haven't done any upgrades on this box (it's 24hrs 24 hours old), so I never thought to look there. Thank you. So I follow those instructions (I use portmaster) and I should be good to go?


Just out of curiosity; when you say that you didn't apply any upgrades does that also refer to the ports collection?

Because that could explain something I think; if you simply started installing ports using the ports collection which was setup after the FreeBSD installation without first updating it I could imagine something odd happening.

I'd definitely start with `# portsnap fetch` followed by `# portsnap extract` for starters, this will ensure that you're using the most up to date ports tree. From there on you can simply use `# portsnap update` whenever you fetched the latest updates (see also the FreeBSD handbook).

Hope this can help too.


----------



## fmw (Sep 29, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> From /usr/ports/UPDATING:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Unfortunately, this command stalls with the error message given in the first post because it tries to rebuild gio-fam-backend first. What can I do here?


----------



## ShelLuser (Sep 30, 2013)

fmw said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, this command stalls with the error message given in the first post because it tries to rebuild gio-fam-backend first. What can I do here?


This requires a little more context; for example which FreeBSD version are you using and have you been keeping the ports collection up to date? And if so; how strict have you been following /usr/ports/UPDATING?

Either way, a possible option (depending on the state of your system) could be to tell portmaster to ignore gio-fam-backend. Look into the -x parameter for that.


----------

